# Speckled Betta



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Saw this betta at the lfs yesterday and couldn't resist bringing him home. I've never seen coloration like this before- it looks like a piece of granite.

Naming suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW! Very nice. Spot or Freckles.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would have snatched that one up to, very unusual coloration. The face reminds me of a Koi.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool!

He looks like a "George" to me, as in curious George....


----------



## Spidergrrrl (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow! Sorry, no suggestions here, just wanted to say what a nice looking fish you picked up.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

That's one of the coolest Bettas I've seen. He would of been coming home with me as well.

Picasso is what I'd call him.


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

trenac said:


> The face reminds me of a Koi.


I'd name him Koi-boy, or Koi-toy

Cheers!


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Very cool! How about Klyde short for kaleidoscope?


----------

